# Best Brooks Brothers Sales



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

When during the year does Brooks offer the greatest discount on its clothes? Does it go over 30%?


----------



## CdnTrad (May 27, 2012)

I've always found the best deals the day after Christmas. I purchased a couple sportscoats last year at 40% off in-store.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow that was a good deal.

I found that BB shirts just seem to fit me well, so I bought 9 of them at the last 30% off sale, but if you buy 3, then the price is already reduced ~17%.

I guess if you figure in the discount for buying three at a time, then it is ~42% off.

So my shirts were about $51 each, the list price on one shirt is $88.

I'll have to check that after Christmas sale, though I didn't find the jackets there fit me particularly well OTR.


----------



## sunjh2004 (Dec 31, 2010)

The best is around Christmas. I would avoid paying full price (I suppose no one will pay full price now, at least most people will get 15% corporate discount on most items excluding some shoes). But if you are particularly interested in an item and your size is rather common, get it when there is 25% or 30% off sale. Some popular items will be out of stock during Christmas sale. If you like their shirts, the best time to stock is at Christmas and buy them online to ensure the size. The store is like a street market at their Madison Ave store at Christmas.


----------



## AMProfessor (Sep 9, 2011)

Their 2nd biggest sale of the year is coming up the day after Father's day in just a few weeks. Can't recall what the price reduction is, but it is substantial; along the lines of the Christmas sale.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Friends and family sales run 3 or 4 times a year and using the AAAC Brooks Corporate Card get you 30% off.....without using of a Brooks Credit Card. Because this does not run at the same time as the semi-annual sales - the selection is MUCH better.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

mrkleen said:


> Friends and family sales run 3 or 4 times a year and using the AAAC Brooks Corporate Card get you 30% off.....without using of a Brooks Credit Card. Because this does not run at the same time as the semi-annual sales - the selection is MUCH better.


Those sales, I believe, also combine with the multi-buy deals, like the 3 shirts for $X, or the 2 SE suits for $899.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Any idea how much we can expect to see the 1818s go for in the upcoming sale?


----------



## Aardvark43 (May 3, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> Any idea how much we can expect to see the 1818s go for in the upcoming sale?


Last winter, the 1818s were only 30% off. My experience was that the 30% was NOT stackable with the 2 for $$ (unlike the recent F&F sale, which was pretty nice, when I got 2 Saxxons for $1200).


----------



## nppridgefield (Nov 26, 2011)

For the post-Christmas sale, I believe that the sale was 30% followed by an additional 20%. Thus, for a $1,000 1818 suit, the price was $560 ($1,000 X .7 x .8)


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Will Brooks ever have a discount on Alden shells again? More than the AAAC discount, that is. Not so long ago there was the St. Jude's hospital sale, which included shells. 25 or 30 percent as I recall.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Post Xmas sale may be 25% off.


Edwin Ek said:


> Will Brooks ever have a discount on Alden shells again? More than the AAAC discount, that is. Not so long ago there was the St. Jude's hospital sale, which included shells. 25 or 30 percent as I recall.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Buffalo said:


> Post Xmas sale may be 25% off.


I posted the specific sales last night in steals & deals forum... Click here:


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Edwin Ek said:


> Will Brooks ever have a discount on Alden shells again? More than the AAAC discount, that is. Not so long ago there was the St. Jude's hospital sale, which included shells. 25 or 30 percent as I recall.


Brooks still puts the shell cordovans on sale when they do the 30% off corporate sales, they just remove them from the website when the sale starts. So be sure to put the ones you want in your cart the day before the 30% off sale begins. The new website doesn't show the discount until after you put in payment info, although you can still cancel at that point. But it does work - during the last corporate sale I got a pair of LHS for 30% off and got free shipping as well.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

When are the 30% corporate sales?


----------

